# Holden Cruze hatch revealed, pictures



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this *dull gray* picture is no way as exciting looking as the *candy-apple-red* picture from the Geneva car show!

...the pictures look almost *gothic*!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...this *dull gray* picture is no way as exciting looking as the *candy-apple-red* picture from the Geneva car show!
> 
> ...the pictures look almost *gothic*!


I thought they were probably trying to draw towards our friends in the UK but that's Vauxhall territory.

edit:


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yes:

GM Vauxhall = _British_ Cruze
GM Opel = _German_ Cruze
GM Holden = _Australian_ Cruze


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...yes:
> 
> GM Vauxhall = _British_ Cruze
> GM Opel = _German_ Cruze
> GM Holden = _Australian_ Cruze


Yeah when I think Australia I think sun, energy, and rugged. This is rugged but is cold and dark. Not a very good fit in my opinion.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...which: "*Crocodile Dundee*" or "*Mad Max*" in New York?


----------



## Doug Stern (Aug 11, 2013)

I have had many hatch cars in the past and love them for many reasons. My 99 Firebird with the back seat folded down turns into a truck. Amazing what you can load in that thing ! My second car is a 2014 Chev Cruze. Alas, they would not give me a hatch. One can only dream...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Doug Stern said:


> I have had many hatch cars in the past and love them for many reasons ... My second car is a 2014 Chev Cruze. Alas, they would not give me a hatch. One can only dream...


If one lives in North America, then dreaming is our only option when the subject's Cruze variants like the 5-door liftback and 5-door estate wagon. It's puzzling, isn't it? Canada and the United States combined are the largest new car market in the world, yet we are so often shortchanged on some of the finest products in the global marketplace.

Mark Reuss, GM's Executive Vice President, Global Product Development, Purchasing and Supply Chain, near-to-promised a Cruze hatchback for North America a while back, but it looks more and more each and every day that he _(cough, cough.. fibbed) _got caught up in a fit of excessive exuberance when he made the statement.

_This is the variant we want,

_​
_... and this is the man to ask when we're getting it.

_
Mark Reuss, GM's Executive Vice President, Global Product Development, Purchasing and Supply Chain​


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I suspect Chevrolet thinks the TRAX will satisfy our desire for a wagon or hatch.

My dealer now has the Trax in stock..drove it, stared at it....nice enouph but.......uhhhhh....nope.......still want a wagon.
I'd give more consideration to a Jeep of some sort (Remember, I had a Commander....still dig Jeeps.....even the Patriot would have a chance and thats nothing but a Caliber)

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> If one lives in North America, then dreaming is our only option when the subject's Cruze variants like the 5-door liftback and 5-door estate wagon. It's puzzling, isn't it? Canada and the United States combined are the largest new car market in the world, yet we are so often shortchanged on some of the finest products in the global marketplace.


I can only guess they think it won't sell. My last car was a hatchback - but I was told only a little over 600 were made. Frankly, I think the hatchback gave it a nicer profile, and improved rear visibility. With the cover, I still had a trunk. And with that huge hatch, if it would fit in the car, I could get it in the car. Sometimes those rear doors wouldn't open wide enough.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think the hatch back variant of the Cruze would sell well in the US, especially if it were combined with the 1.6T with start/stop technology. Hauling space, power, and fuel efficiency; what's not to like. Take a look at all the hatch backs being sold by other manufacturers.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I think the hatch back variant of the Cruze would sell well in the US, especially if it were combined with the 1.6T with start/stop technology.


 I have start/stop tech on my car (not a Cruze). On the forum (Bimmerfest) I belong too, I am seeing that some are questioning this tech on a turbo engine, saying it may shorten the life of the turbo.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> I have start/stop tech on my car (not a Cruze). On the forum (Bimmerfest) I belong too, I am seeing that some are questioning this tech on a turbo engine, saying it may shorten the life of the turbo.


Based on the reports I've heard I'm not sure BMW implemented start/stop properly. Not sure why turning off the engine when the car is stopped would shorten the life of a turbo - the turbo isn't is use at a stop light. Also, just because the engine is stopped doesn't mean the electronics are off so oil pumps and fans can continue to lubricate and cool the engine, including the turbo.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Oil pumps are engine driven.....so too water pumps.

Each startup represents a 'dry start' just like the first startup of the morning, as well as a electrical 'Wack' to the battery.

Shortened battery and starter life are a given.....the other things mentioned are debateable but not out of the realm of possibility.

The potental fuel usage savings are likely offset by the increased wear and shortened lifespans of hard parts.

In particular, battery life......these use electric HVAC to keep you comfy on those hot summer days waiting for a light and, if the load is high enouph, the engine will run anyways.

Start stop is primarily designed around meeting EPA fuel economy and emission targets and have little to do with actual fuel usage costs to the consumer.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> Oil pumps are engine driven.....so too water pumps.
> 
> Each startup represents a 'dry start' just like the first startup of the morning, as well as a electrical 'Wack' to the battery.
> 
> ...


Is there any technical reason for the oil and water pumps be driven by the engine accessory belt? I know there are historical reasons for this but that's not my question. Remember that there is nothing that says that as we make the transition to electric cars we don't need to keep the traditional 12v systems.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Electric water pumps exist but are only used on short run engines......like drag racing.
They are unreliable and draw a rather large amount of power......usually used after a race to cool the engine in preparation for the next.
There are no electric oil pumps found in the automotive world.....no need......newer cars, such as the 1.4 in the Cruze are using a variable displacement pumps and these are very low parasitic draw.

The Volt is a 390vdc system that is regulated to around 355vdc.......resistors and whatnot are used for the 12volt items we are familiar with.......so clearly, we are not bound to 12vdc.

Rob


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I was looking for a road test of the 2015 Holden Cruze hatch and found this.

News - Holden Confirms The Commodore Name Will Live on - Australia | CarShowroom.com.au

Made in China and if FWD will flop in Australia, at least in the short term as people will just keep their old cars going.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This car, as a Buick, was shown at the Detroit show last week as a potental future production vehicle.

It was RWD.

If you folks don't like it, are you going to try to be the next Cuba, as pertains to automobiles?.....heh heh

Rob


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I think Holden is attempting to kill the Cruze, only a mother could love this face, and dropping the diesel, ridiculous.

Holden Cruze updated for 2015 - motoring.com.au


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Robby said:


> This car, as a Buick, was shown at the Detroit show last week as a potental future production vehicle.
> 
> It was RWD.
> 
> ...


If it is RWD and has a Holden style front put on it, and is priced right it will sell.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Aussie said:


> (A Commodore).. made in China and if FWD will flop in Australia.


I live on the other side of the world from you Aussie, but even I understand that a Holden assembled anywhere other than Oz would never feel right.

Let me offer a similar example. Having grown up in West Germany before reunification, I can tell you with absolute certainty that few, very few, Germans would ever feel genuinely comfortable with an Opel built in a distant, foreign land. _"Engineered in Germany, Built in Timbuktu"_ would never suit.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> I live on the other side of the world from you Aussie, but even I understand that a Holden assembled anywhere other than Oz would never feel right.
> 
> Let me offer a similar example. Having grown up in West Germany before reunification, I can tell you with absolute certainty that few, very few, Germans would ever feel genuinely comfortable with an Opel built in a distant, foreign land. _"Engineered in Germany, Built in Timbuktu"_ will never suit.


What would really sell well in Australia is a Cruze size car with RWD, I know I would have bought my Cruze a lot earlier if it was RWD.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Aussie said:


> I think Holden is attempting to kill the Cruze, only a mother could love this face, and dropping the diesel, ridiculous.


The Cruze you had in Oz embodied stance and timeless beauty, so much so that many of us in North America wondered why we were shortchanged, but what GM global headquarters has forced upon you with the changed countenance is an abomination.

You have my sympathy Aussie, but sympathy alone never buttered parsnips.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Is there any technical reason for the oil and water pumps be driven by the engine accessory belt? I know there are historical reasons for this but that's not my question


 BMW from what I understand uses electric coolant pumps across the engine line up.


> Not sure why turning off the engine when the car is stopped would shorten the life of a turbo - the turbo isn't is use at a stop light.


 even with the engine at idle a turbo will be spinning, I think the concern is this - the stop start is an abrupt shut down, where ideally a turbo car should have a cool down period at idle for longest turbo life.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Code 130R*



Aussie said:


> What would really sell well in Australia is a Cruze size car with RWD, I know I wouldd have bought my Cruze a lot earlier if it was RWD.


*Aussie*,

What would make enthusiasts in Australia, North America and Europe giddy with delight would be GM green-lighting Chevrolet's RWD concept car *Code 130R *which was revealed at the 2012 Detroit Auto Show and is built on the Cruze platform. I imagine it would be relatively easy to localise and badge the car as a Holden, Chevrolet, Opel or Vauxhall for its' intended market.

When you think *Code 130R*, think a _fleet-of-foot_ 21st Century BMWtii at a mass market price. To my way of thinking, it would be a stunning success .. and many members of the motoring press who know the car agree.

- -
Ms Barra, would you kindly instruct Mark Reuss to make it so?


*2012 Chevrolet Code 130R
*~ click image to enlarge ~​


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Is there any technical reason for the oil and water pumps be driven by the engine accessory belt?


Probably reliability. Get an electrical problem with electrical oil pump -> trashed engine.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

2005 Concept car from Holden, big disappointment it never happened.

Holden Torana TT36 Concept


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Shortened battery and starter life are a given.....
> 
> The potental fuel usage savings are likely offset by the increased wear and shortened lifespans of hard parts.


That was my take as well, but I see Chevy has beefed up the starter on the 2014 Malibu and 2015 Impala which feature start/stop. I've been next to one or two. The start up is really smooth and quicker than normal. I don't hear the starter grinding - the engine just starts running again. No noticeable dimming of the headlights. 

Chevrolet Makes Stop/Start Standard in 2015 Impala


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Like where GM is Headed Today .. With that stated , Build this GM !


+
View attachment 131786


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

brian v said:


> I Like where GM is Headed Today .. With that stated , Build this GM !


brian,

George Barris, one of the Windy City's most distinguished natives, must have been the designated lead stylist in charge of this Chevrolet project. Everything about this concept is infused with his automotive DNA. Gorgeous!
​


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

As a concept this car is great, but it would need some serious changes to be a production vehicle as the bean counters just won't allow it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

JDH said:


> Nope. Neither Opel nor Vauxhall list a Cruze on their model chart. Chevrolet UK does list a Cruze Saloon, Hatch, and Wagon.
> Chevrolet UK: New & Used Cars, City Cars & Family Cars


That could change once the Chevrolet brand has gone from these markets just like the Cruze is called "Holden" in Australia.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

By the way the Cruze Hatch was designed in Australia and has been available since late 2011, so is not new.
Here is a picture of the 2011 Hatch.
View attachment 131794


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

JDH said:


> Possible. It is also possible the lion could be replaced with a bow tie down under.


Highly unlikely as Holden is already advertising that the Commodore name will continue after 2017, so I think GM must be developing a RWD platform for mass production, most likely in China and either designed in Australia or at least with major input from here. The Chevy name would struggle as a new brand here.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Mark Reuss, GM's Executive Vice President, Global Product Development, Purchasing and Supply Chain​


I don't think you can blame him as he was responsible for a lot of what Holden has, I think he tried but was beaten once again by bean counters?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

JDH said:


> The Vauxhall crowd said the same thing.


 As Chevy is leaving Europe they must have been right?


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I think Holden is attempting to kill the Cruze, only a mother could love this face, and dropping the diesel, ridiculous.
> 
> Holden Cruze updated for 2015 - motoring.com.au


 you are right that's the American Chevrolet cruze front, why don't they just stick a bowtie on the grill and be done with it!.
Looks inferior to the previous model from the front,at least that was uniquely Holden.
personally think the upgrade falls into the "why bother" category myself,they should have dumped the lethargic 1.8 and kept the 1.4 iti as the base motor,i guess holden were not selling enough diesels,pity one of the better diesels around,would have considered it myself had they made it in sri-v trim.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> I Like where GM is Headed Today .. With that stated , Build this GM !
> 
> 
> +
> View attachment 131786


What about this? 

It's a Buick here in the states.











Robby said:


> This car, as a Buick, was shown at the Detroit show last week as a potental future production vehicle.
> 
> It was RWD.
> 
> ...





Aussie said:


> If it is RWD and has a Holden style front put on it, and is priced right it will sell.





Aussie said:


> I think Holden is attempting to kill the Cruze, only a mother could love this face, and dropping the diesel, ridiculous.
> 
> Holden Cruze updated for 2015 - motoring.com.au


OMG they ruined your front ends and that Lion is sooo last minute.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> The Cruze you had in Oz embodied stance and timeless beauty, so much so that many of us in North America wondered why we were shortchanged, but what GM global headquarters has forced upon you with the changed countenance is an abomination.
> 
> You have my sympathy Aussie, but sympathy alone never buttered parsnips.


I think I bought my car at the right time. I am completely happy with the shape and with the power the diesel has it has surprised a lot of other cars with the way it gets going. As far as Holden is concerned, it is highly unlikely I will buy another one as no diesel and there are just too many good cars to choose from. I also wonder what will happen to the 1.6T once the Cruze is fully imported?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

asdetail said:


> you are right that's the American Chevrolet cruze front, why don't they just stick a bowtie on the grill and be done with it!.
> Looks inferior to the previous model from the front,at least that was uniquely Holden.
> personally think the upgrade falls into the "why bother" category myself,they should have dumped the lethargic 1.8 and kept the 1.4 iti as the base motor,i guess holden were not selling enough diesels,pity one of the better diesels around,would have considered it myself had they made it in sri-v trim.


The CDX is trimmed similar to the SRI-V, just without the body kit. No manual is the only real difference, but the diesel really works fine in auto form as it is red lined at 4,500rpm.


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

Aussie said:


> The CDX is trimmed similar to the SRI-V, just without the body kit. No manual is the only real difference, but the diesel really works fine in auto form as it is red lined at 4,500rpm.


no 18" wheels and no satnav,and I am a manual fan,pity cos the diesel really boogies along with all that torque,probably even more so with a good quality tuning module to lift the HP, I know because I had such a device fitted to my old mazda 3 diesel and what a difference! pity it felt like a small truck to drive.:sad:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

asdetail said:


> no 18" wheels and no satnav,and I am a manual fan,pity cos the diesel really boogies along with all that torque,probably even more so with a good quality tuning module to lift the HP, I know because I had such a device fitted to my old mazda 3 diesel and what a difference! pity it felt like a small truck to drive.:sad:


As an ex truck and bus driver and a Cruze diesel owner I can tell you it is nothing like a truck to drive. The standard wheels are 17 x 7 alloys so not a huge difference to the 18 x 8 on the SRIV, also with the same bolt pattern they will bolt straight on. I drove an older model Mazda 626 diesel manual once and without a turbo it was a totally different driving feeling to the Cruze. I realise that the SRI series has appeal to a lot of people but I just love seeing the look on the faces of people who are surprised by the way a very plain looking car goes. I have a TomTom satnav which I already had in my old car and 99% of the time it is in my glove box.


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

yes I know,i test drove a diesel cruze along with about 50 other makes,(well it seemed like that many at the time!) is much less truck-like than my old mazda 3 which btw had the same 2.0L CR turbodiesel as the mazda 6, the six speed box in it felt like they lifted out of a small truck,very heavy shifting I drive linehaul trucks for a living so wanted something better after having it a couple of years, sri-z cruze for 26k driveaway was too good to pass up.

Had a ecu remap done and better exhaust and she now has around 170kw/300nm which makes her quite nippy.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Although the diesel only has 120kw with 360nm torque I don't want to risk stressing the transmission with a tune.


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Although the diesel only has 120kw with 360nm torque I don't want to risk stressing the transmission with a tune.


fair call with an auto


----------

